# New Olympic rule 2021?



## Huntn

As told to me by my spouse, a new Olympics rule allows only  2 girls from each country to compete in individual events, WTF?

I may have this wrong, but how this strikes me as a way to reduce the domination of certain country teams. In other words if you have a team of the best  athletes, only 2 of those would be allowed to compete in each seperste event.

So if I understand it, all team members can attempt to qualify, but what that means is instead of everyone who qualifies getting a chance to compete, the competition is artificially reduced, and the real silver winner maybe shut out going to a lesser athlete.

Is there  a different reason for this?


----------



## Pumbaa

Pretty sure your spouse is incorrect.


----------



## Herdfan

Pumbaa said:


> Pretty sure your spouse is incorrect.




Nope.  Spouse is correct.  Saw this on the broadcast last night. 



What is the two per country rule gymnastics 2021?


Because of what is known as the "two per" rule, a *maximum of two gymnasts from each country may qualify into the all-around and event finals held later in the Games*. Only 24 gymnasts make the all-around final, and the top eight on each apparatus make the event finals.


----------



## Pumbaa

Herdfan said:


> Nope.  Spouse is correct.  Saw this on the broadcast last night.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the two per country rule gymnastics 2021?
> 
> 
> Because of what is known as the "two per" rule, a *maximum of two gymnasts from each country may qualify into the all-around and event finals held later in the Games*. Only 24 gymnasts make the all-around final, and the top eight on each apparatus make the event finals.



See, not an Olympics rule but a gymnastics rule.

Edit: And that rule isn't even remotely new.


----------



## Huntn

Pumbaa said:


> See, not an Olympics rule but a gymnastics rule.
> 
> Edit: And that rule isn't even remotely new.



So it’s not a new rule? My impression which may be in error is that in individual gymnastic events everyone who qualifies could compete in the past, not just 2 per country? Not arguing. 

This article discusses it, but if it‘s not a new rule, I’ll make an argument that if the rules do not allow the best to win, then it’s an artificial award. Because the third best in the world might not get the bronze they deserve and the one who came in third, might have actually been 4th, 5th, or 8th!  









						Several US women's gymnasts to likely be left out of all-around, event finals because of two-per-country rule
					

The U.S. women's gymnastics team is almost certain to leave some U.S. women out of the all-around and event finals.



					www.palmbeachpost.com


----------



## Pumbaa

Huntn said:


> So it’s not a new rule? My impression which may be in error is that in individual gymnastic events everyone who qualifies can compete, not just 2 per country.











						When Was The Gymnastics "Two Per Country" Rule Instated? The Olympics Have Made Many Changes Over The Years
					

Rules are always changing at the Olympics. At the 2020 Summer Games, gymnastics teams will consist of four athletes instead of five or more, which is one the the reasons that this year's group of American ladies are calling themselves "The Final…




					www.bustle.com


----------



## Huntn

Pumbaa said:


> When Was The Gymnastics "Two Per Country" Rule Instated? The Olympics Have Made Many Changes Over The Years
> 
> 
> Rules are always changing at the Olympics. At the 2020 Summer Games, gymnastics teams will consist of four athletes instead of five or more, which is one the the reasons that this year's group of American ladies are calling themselves "The Final…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bustle.com



What do you think about post 5, last paragraph?


----------



## Pumbaa

Huntn said:


> What do you think about post 5, last paragraph?



Overall? It’s ridiculous and most certainly does not help to improve the sport’s image. But at least the gold and silver can go still to the most deserving athletes even if the third best theoretically doesn’t get anywhere near the bronze.

I saw a Reddit post somewhere making fun of the US recently, claiming that they were one of the strongest voices to introduce this limit.


----------



## Huntn

Pumbaa said:


> Overall? It’s ridiculous and most certainly does not help to improve the sport’s image. But at least the gold and silver can go still to the most deserving athletes even if the third best theoretically doesn’t get anywhere near the bronze.
> 
> I saw a Reddit post somewhere making fun of the US recently, claiming that they were one of the strongest voices to introduce this limit.



Agreed, it reduces the validity of earning an Olympic Medal.


----------

